# steelhead approaching



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Hi guys I have heard a lot about the steelhead fishing in the rocky river and chargain (hope I spelled it right) and am planning on giving it a shot this year but have no idea when to go or how to fish for them. I will be using spinning gear and was wondering what methods you guys use any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Go check out erie outfitters and talk to Craig... awesome guy and he can tell you more than months of reading can

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks!!!! If anyone else has tips tho I would still love to read them!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

SHHH!!! you mustn't whisper their name or they won't start to run up the rivers.... 

still be a while before they start running in numbers, but its been a weird year, so you never know, so much of it depends on the weather and water temps... if I were you I'd start with a float fishing set up, it shouldn't be too hard to find a diagram or something if you google it.

also, almost forgot... check out the steelhead forum here on OGF


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

you're def going to have to do some homework and maybe a few trips with experienced steelheaders to figure out what works for you. I'd start off by getting a good pair of waders, a 10'+ noodle spinning rod (helps keep your line off the current for natural drifts), some 4-6lb flourocarbon ( I use p-line flouro coated mono 6lb. less messin around with leaders and bs), some blackbird floats, bb split shot, small octopus hooks for spawn sacs and some small minnow pattern jigs and you'll hit the ground running. They normally get in pretty good after the first big rain in october-november but lord knows with the weather we are getting now. Be patient, be persistant, and keep an open mind to adapt and you'll do well. Your first 10+lber on light gear and you'll be in heaven. You will not be successful if you use heavy gear and try to man-handle 'em. Work your drag. These fish spend most of their time in DEEP water, so when they get in the rivers they can be very finicky. Good luck!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I have waders I fish for smallmouths on a ultralight pfleuger and 4# mono so used to the light aspect I've never float fished or used sacs before ....


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you happen to a catch a female save the eggs and you can tie up your own egg sacs. They also like the lake shiners. I've caught them before floating a bobber with a small jig with a lake shiner or a jig tipped with maggots. If you want to use artificial baits ko wobblers and little cleos work good but these snag up a lot. I think the egg sacs work best.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I had thought about using spoons or spinners but don't know how effective they would be lol I'm guessing they don't like nightcrawlers


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Or rebel craws or minnows like I use for smallies


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

you'd be surprised, they will go for lures in the warmer water. its when the water is hovering right around freezing that you need to hit them right in the face with something drifting in the current.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I see I see so cranks this October?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, lipless cranks, and spinners especially if the water is a little murky. I've caught them on 3" twisters and a jig also.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Man I'm excited I should take some spinners and spoons to the rocky to see if I can pick up any small mouth but mainly to find gravel ground right? Isn't that where steelhead hold? (I thought I read that)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Man I'm excited I should take some spinners and spoons to the rocky to see if I can pick up any small mouth but mainly to find gravel ground right? Isn't that where steelhead hold? (I thought I read that)


They're in gravel(spawning) late in the season(like maybe Mar. thru mid-May). When they first enter rivers in Sept, they can be anywhere in the rivers. I like your spelling of Chagrin better. Kinda like a romantic river name from the Great Northwest areas!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Be prepared to fail often. I had ten years of river smallmouth fishing experience before I tried for steelhead. I've tried a dozen times over the last 5 years and caught 2. One while fishing for smallmouth in early fall and drifting half a night crawler. The other with a spinner in the fall. With spinners, the line size doesn't matter as much. I was using 50lb green spider wire line when I caught that fish on the spinner. I've tried in mid-winter on a warm blue bird sky day and caught nothing multiple times. Get there early or late in the day. Never caught one in early spring either. Best when the water temps are above 45 probably. 

From reading previous year's reports, they seem to be biting best when I'm out for the early season bow hunting for deer.


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

I've hooked quite a few in September or early October using white rooster tails on the chagrin. I never got any of those in though because they hit like a train and broke my line every time. I have had my best luck drifting lake shiners in the fall / early winter with a centerpin setup. I use fluorocarbon leaders and that seems to really help. They are not as picky (to me anyways) as some say but it does help to not wear bright clothing I think. Sometimes the rivers are clear as tap water and they will see you coming.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Haha great stuff guys so you think the chagrin I'll have a better shot than the rocky?


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never fished the Rocky and have pulled a lot of them from the Chagrin and Grand rivers, but people catch them on every river and stream the flows into lake. Chagrin has easy access at Todd Field and Daniel's park.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Lol not every stream I'm from the west and the maumee portage and Sandusky does not get any steelhead in it


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess the farthest west i've ever heard of was the Vermilion river.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Yeah usually in the spring when u guys get a steelhead run we always get our walleye and white bass run its crazy


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The steelhead actually do run the maumee and sandusky rivers each season, just not in fishable numbers like whats found from Vermilion and on East. Every spring and fall there are a few stray steelhead that get reported caught during the walleye runs out that way though. The steelhead also run tiny tributaries, creeks, & ditches that connect to the lake.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

My jaw is on the ground right now I never have heard the maumee or Sandusky. But I believe it. It would be cool if I knew a creek closer to where I live that I could try I'm gonna have to google map it. I live 10 mins west of Fremont.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, I would probably head out to the Chagrin River because rumor is that the Cleveland Metroparks will be putting out Steelhead blocks at the mouths of each river. The Steelhead block will keep Steelhead out of the rivers while they drain the rivers. They do this every other year to clean and sanitize the river beds. The process usually takes place the first of September till sometime in May. 
So yes. I'd head out to the Chagrin River because all the Steelhead will be bottle necked to that location. Also, make sure you spread this information to any other fisherman or fisherwomen.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Oh wow thanks I'll definitely be aware and spread this. What do u guys know about the gulp alive minnows and steelhead ever heard? Or I also read about tubes???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lunker23 said:


> Yes, I would probably head out to the Chagrin River because rumor is that the Cleveland Metroparks will be putting out Steelhead blocks at the mouths of each river. The Steelhead block will keep Steelhead out of the rivers while they drain the rivers. They do this every other year to clean and sanitize the river beds. The process usually takes place the first of September till sometime in May.
> So yes. I'd head out to the Chagrin River because all the Steelhead will be bottle necked to that location. Also, make sure you spread this information to any other fisherman or fisherwomen.


Sound like we all need to wade out past the "steelhead blocks" and fish the lake side of them! Problem solved!


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Mini foo (you will have to figure out that days color, changes everyday) tipped with maggot or wax worm fished below a float of your choice. I prefer a weighted glo bob. I use about 3 feet of fluorocarbon for my leader. You could also use egg sack if you can catch a nice female to milk. I fish chagrin from November through February providing it's not iced up. I do real well


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Husky.jerks in natural and glass, and.blue/silver 1/3 oz little.cleos. use these when water temps are 50 degrees and above and you will do great. Cover lots of water. Swing them across the current, while keeping enough tension to keep.them from snagging bottom. I use 30# braid to a.swivel to 12# maxima.ultragreen. id almost consider even 15#. Once below 50 degrees drifting spawn sacs, jig and maggots, and various fly fishing flies. I use floating mono for the mainline and 8# pline flouro for the leader. Most northeast ohio waters are tanin enough to use 8#, no need to go any smaller. 

10.5 foot Fenwick hmx for a rod that can still cast the hardware, and also allow for very effective drifting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

The biggest problem with Steelhead fishing besides the crowds is getting the water conditions right to go. It was always to muddy,to high, blown out or even sometimes to low.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Lol not every stream I'm from the west and the maumee portage and Sandusky does not get any steelhead in it


I've seen steelhead pulled from the Maumee River out of the warm water discharge off of Wynn Road and also Orleans Park in March.
Steelhead are not planted there but certainly some strays make there way to the Maumee.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

That's very interesting. Have you guys ever hears of anyone catching steelhead in muddy water?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

freshwaterexperience said:


> That's very interesting. Have you guys ever hears of anyone catching steelhead in muddy water?


No never trout either.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I am no expert but live 5 min from the chagrin and about 15 min from the Grand. What I have found down there is:

1. They hit best on sacs
2. Watch the river gauge link on here and they will tell you the water flow
3. The Chagrin will return faster after a heavier rain
4. The lighter the line you tie for a leader the better
5. If jig and maggot 6" off the bottom
6. If floating sacs tap off the bottom
7. The clearer the water the smaller the bait
8. The more stained water larger baits
9. Patients and presentation is the key
10. Talking to all the good trout fishermen you can find and learn how to "read" the water conditions and learn where they would more than likely be on a certain day. Wish I could help more on this but I am just learning myself.

There are some threads on here that will show you how to use different setups like with a jig and maggots I will use 3 bb weights and will hang 3-5 maggots from the jig, or with sacs I will use 2 bb weights because of the added egg weight.

I will start hitting either rivers mid-September till the river freezes, there is a lot of pressure on the river so you have to get there early for the more popular spots. Also Google maps is a great place to find public access I can think of. There are maps of the river that will point you to public access.

I have been doing it hard for about 5-8 years now, some days are good but a lot of days smell like a skunk.

Good luck!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

freshwaterexperience said:


> My jaw is on the ground right now I never have heard the maumee or Sandusky. But I believe it. It would be cool if I knew a creek closer to where I live that I could try I'm gonna have to google map it. I live 10 mins west of Fremont.


was fishing in fremont 2yrs ago during the eye run and a guy next to me got a nice steelie, he was under the RR bridge on the west side. so you don't have to go too far. damn near in your back yard.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> The biggest problem with Steelhead fishing besides the crowds is getting the water conditions right to go. It was always to muddy,to high, blown out or even sometimes to low.


That's why we swing big flies when it's high 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

freshwaterexperience said:


> That's very interesting. Have you guys ever hears of anyone catching steelhead in muddy water?


yes... and someone said the lighter the leader the better, that's not true, I've heard the best steelheader in ohio say 8lb flouro is light enough for almost all situations, very rarely will he drop it down to 6lb.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

What does the best steel header in Ohio use for bait?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

stak45dx1 said:


> yes... and someone said the lighter the leader the better, that's not true, I've heard the best steelheader in ohio say 8lb flouro is light enough for almost all situations, very rarely will he drop it down to 6lb.


You talking just stained or muddy? I have never seen a fish caught in muddy high water myself.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Freshwater~
Go to the Cleveland Metroparks fishing blog on their website. Soon you will find info on fishing the Rock. The Metroparks fisheries biologist is a HUGE steelhead/salmon/trout guy and gives great tips each month on the blog. Also, check out the pics in the April and May blogs.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Definitely will check that out thank you!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The grand never really get "clear". I catch plenty of steel there rarely skunked. Cant go wrong with black jig n maggots.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

freshwaterexperience said:


> What does the best steel header in Ohio use for bait?


I imagine he'd say As with all fishing, it depends on the conditions... I'm referring to Jeff liskay, if you ever get a chance to hear him speak take advantage of it


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

stak45dx1 said:


> I imagine he'd say As with all fishing, it depends on the conditions... I'm referring to Jeff liskay, if you ever get a chance to hear him speak take advantage of it


Yes, he knows his stuff for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

stak45dx1 said:


> I imagine he'd say As with all fishing, it depends on the conditions... I'm referring to Jeff liskay, if you ever get a chance to hear him speak take advantage of it


Jeff is a great dude to listen to. very passionate energetic when he talks steelhead. Listened to him at steelheaders last year


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeff is a great dude. I met him at the Orvis fly fishing school held at the Sunny Brook trout club. Very down to earth, very knowledgable, fun to chat with and an overall top quality person. 
Now if I can just get him to take me out on the Rocky to show me the magic that he does.......


----------



## indiansfan (Jun 21, 2014)

caught most of mine on rooster tail spinners take different colors sometimes just switching color makes big difference. spawn sacs like someone mention if catch female keep the eggs make your own spawn sacs. also caught some on spoons. also jigs with wax worms/maggots


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone hearing any reports of catching any steelhead at Fairport Harbor yet? Are they starting to stage?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

You talking about on a boat?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

freshwaterexperience said:


> You talking about on a boat?


He probably means the long wall or Fairport pier.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes in the harbor area inside the breakwall.. Staging is what they do before they make their run so they are staging in the areas by the mouth of the rivers and creeks.

I found this report so far...
Steelhead have been caught from Ashtabula to Erie, PA. Some steelhead have been reported staging already outside the creeks. It won&#8217;t be long now with the cool temps and rain coming early before the waders are on and egg sacks are drifting


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Have not heard anything at all. Not sure about that dredging going on but when thats done should help a lot. May go poke aroung htp mon or Tuesday morn.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

